# Smoking 1/2 Chickens...



## cali smokin (Sep 17, 2012)

OK all...I need some help.  I have smoked 4 half chickens twice now and both times the breast meat has come out kinda "mushy" or mealy.  Here are the conditions for both smokes:

First Try...

Marinaded in Italian salad dressing for 24 hours

Dressing and dry rub combined applied under the skin

Dry rub on the outside of the skin

Placed on aluminum cooking trays in smoker skin side up

Smoked at 225-240 for 3 1/2 hours

Taken out when breast meat got to 185 degrees

Second Try...

Olive oil, garlic, rosemary and dry rub combined and applied under the skin

Dry rub and olive oil on outside of the skin

Placed on aluminum cooking trays in smoker skin side up

Smoked at 235-250 for 3 1/2 hours

Taken out when breast meat got to 180 degrees

The taste was good on both smokes and the skin was a little crispy.  it was mainly the texture of the meat that was mushy.  Any help would be appreciated before I move up to a practice turkey before Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 17, 2012)

It seems to me that your temps are too low - most try to cook chicken 250 - 325 range with 275 being the temp I see the most. For me 180 is too high as it will dry out the bird. I pull mine at 165 -170 

Also- please do us a favor and update your profile with your location then swing by roll call and introduce yourself so we can give you a SMF welcome


----------



## sound1 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm with Scarbelly, I have never had good results on birds with the lower temps... and yet the skin was a little crispy...Hmmm


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 17, 2012)

180*F IT is too high for Chicken Breast at that point the meat protein can get a dry and have a funky texture. For the best result shoot for 165*F...JJ


----------



## bruno994 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have found success smoking half birds in the 250 + temp range by brining for anywhere from 4-24 hours, then putting them meat side down on the pit until I hit an IT of 170+ in the breast.  I use this method at comps so I can get plenty of smoke on the bird, but at home I usually cook them in a butter bath in foil pans.  Butter makes eveything better.  Skin never crisps up though, but the birds are always juicy and never mushy.  3 1/2 hours seems a bit long even to get to 180 IT, overcooking could be a problem.  Also, are you dead on with your temps"  Have you calibrated all your therms?  Do the boil test if you haven't yet.  You might be cooking at an even lower temp than you think.


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 17, 2012)

Smoker temp to low for me. I go at 250-275 range and get the breast meat to 165. I do not put in pans, I go straight on the grates.

Did the chicken have any added solutions added to it before you bought it? Sometimes they will add a heat activated tenderizer to it and if over cooked it will get a mushy texture. Usually the cheaper chicken can have this.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree with all the above. Get that smoker 270+ and get the birds off when you get 165.. Thigh joint or breast should be about the same temp with a long cook like a smokin'.. Maybe try boning out as much as possible too.


----------

